# Elgin 725 Electric



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Anybody interested there are three of these on the evil bay at the moment from two different sellers, one is working two are not dont know if they can be repaired I think there are very few spares for these. I am sure Paul or Larry would know the awnser to this.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Anybody interested there are three of these on the evil bay at the moment from two different sellers, one is working two are not dont know if they can be repaired I think there are very few spares for these. I am sure Paul or Larry would know the awnser to this.


Ken I am seeing the guy with two for sale. Where is the third (can't seem to find it)?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody interested there are three of these on the evil bay at the moment from two different sellers, one is working two are not dont know if they can be repaired I think there are very few spares for these. I am sure Paul or Larry would know the awnser to this.
> ...


Item No 360372604114 Dave this is the one that is working very rare to see one let alone three at the same time.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Anybody here bidding on these as it,s the same bidder on all three of these watches.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Not me.

I see the two that sold yesterday went to diferent bidders. The one has the lead bid on the watch that is yet unsold.


----------

